# Unable to mount an UDF DVD



## sharsch (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi!

Today I came across another problem. After burning a DVD for backup I tried to mount it with the following error:

```
sudo mount -t udf /dev/cd0 /mnt
mount_udf: /dev/cd0: Invalid argument
```
The DVD was burned with growisofs as described in the handbook. I checked another DVD (to be sure it is not just an unusable disk) which is working and is definitely UDF. I never tried to mount a DVD before only CDs and that worked fine.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Feb 3, 2012)

Please post your /etc/devfs.conf and try mounting it as /dev/acd0
You may need to link cd0 to acd0 in /etc/devfs.conf


----------



## sharsch (Feb 5, 2012)

My /etc/devfs.conf is untouched:

`$ cat /etc/devfs.conf`

```
#  Copyright (c) 2003 The FreeBSD Project
#  All rights reserved.
#
#  Redistribution and use in source and binary forms, with or without
#  modification, are permitted provided that the following conditions
#  are met:
#  1. Redistributions of source code must retain the above copyright
#     notice, this list of conditions and the following disclaimer.
#  2. Redistributions in binary form must reproduce the above copyright
#     notice, this list of conditions and the following disclaimer in the
#     documentation and/or other materials provided with the distribution.
#
#  THIS SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED BY THE AUTHOR AND CONTRIBUTORS ``AS IS'' AND
#  ANY EXPRESS OR IMPLIED WARRANTIES, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, THE
#  IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY AND FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE
#  ARE DISCLAIMED.  IN NO EVENT SHALL THE AUTHOR OR CONTRIBUTORS BE LIABLE
#  FOR ANY DIRECT, INDIRECT, INCIDENTAL, SPECIAL, EXEMPLARY, OR CONSEQUENTIAL
#  DAMAGES (INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, PROCUREMENT OF SUBSTITUTE GOODS
#  OR SERVICES; LOSS OF USE, DATA, OR PROFITS; OR BUSINESS INTERRUPTION)
#  HOWEVER CAUSED AND ON ANY THEORY OF LIABILITY, WHETHER IN CONTRACT, STRICT
#  LIABILITY, OR TORT (INCLUDING NEGLIGENCE OR OTHERWISE) ARISING IN ANY WAY
#  OUT OF THE USE OF THIS SOFTWARE, EVEN IF ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF
#  SUCH DAMAGE.
#
#  $FreeBSD: release/9.0.0/etc/devfs.conf 227018 2011-11-02 13:51:29Z gavin $

# These are examples of how to configure devices using /etc/rc.d/devfs.
# The first parameter is always the action to take, the second is always the
# existing device created by devfs, and the last is what you want to change.
# The name of the action is only significant to the first unique character.
#
# Examples:

# Historically X depended on this, but version 4.3.0 doesn't seem to anymore
#link   ttyv0   vga

# Commonly used by many ports
#link   cd0     cdrom
#link   cd0     dvd

# Allow a user in the wheel group to query the smb0 device
#perm   smb0    0660

# Allow members of group operator to cat things to the speaker
#own    speaker root:operator
#perm   speaker 0660
```
I don't have /dev/acd0. I think my drive is an internal scsi drive (MacBook).

`$ sudo camcontrol devlist`

```
$ sudo camcontrol devlist
<Hitachi HTS543216L9SA02 FB2AC50F>  at scbus0 target 0 lun 0 (pass0,ada0)
<HL-DT-ST DVDRW  GS21N SA18>       at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 (pass1,cd0)
```
So ATAPI/CAM isn't in use here. Am I missing something?HL-DT-ST DVDRW  GS21N SA18


----------



## LateNiteTV (Feb 5, 2012)

Try setting a perm line in devfs.conf to 0660 for cd0


----------



## ikreos (Feb 6, 2012)

Do you have the udf kernel module loaded?


----------



## sharsch (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you for the input. udf.ko is loaded and adding a perm line to /etc/devfs.conf doesn't change anything either. I still get the same error. Any other ideas?


----------



## ikreos (Feb 7, 2012)

Set the owner of cd0 to root:operator and add your user to the operator group. This should allow you to mount cd0 as a normal user. If you want to burn as a normal user set the pass device associated with the drive to the same owner and permissions as the cd device.


----------



## sharsch (Feb 8, 2012)

Still doesn't change anything neither as normal user or even as root I'm unable to mount a DVD always the 
	
	



```
mount_udf: /dev/cd0: Invalid argument
```
 error.


----------



## ikreos (Feb 8, 2012)

What does
[cmd=]file -s /dev/cd0[/cmd]
say about the disc?


----------



## bes (Feb 8, 2012)

@sharsch, despite UDF, try:
[CMD=""]mount_cd9660  /dev/cd0 /mnt[/CMD]


----------

